# Mystery Behind Bob Woolmer



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 20, 2007)

What would be the Mystery behind Bob Woolmers Death???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

Why not discussing it in the existing thread on Bob Woolmer?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is the site of 
*www.bobwoolmer.com/
__________
Oh Sorry.. If there then Moderator can remove this thread..Sorry


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it your site Ganesh?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 21, 2007)

oh No..
its not Mine Gaurav...

Moderator can close this thread or merge with corresponding thread..
Sorry...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2007)

closed it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

^^When! it is still open


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^When! it is still open


Nightmare ne jahan post kardi woh thread band smajho.Avatar nahi dekh rahe kitna beautiful hai nightmare ka.


----------

